# Maytag washer makes noise when spin starts



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need a real, full model #.


----------



## h22lude (May 10, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Need a real, full model #.


mvwx700xw1


----------



## sophie1511 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes I had the same case with that dishwasher. You should probably look some other dishwashers. Here are some suggestions

EdgeStar 6 Place Setting Countertop Portable Dishwasher - Silver

Frigidaire Gallery Dishwasher

EdgeStar 18" Built-In Dishwasher - Stainless Steel


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sophie1511 said:


> Yes I had the same case with that dishwasher. You should probably look some other dishwashers. Here are some suggestions
> 
> EdgeStar 6 Place Setting Countertop Portable Dishwasher - Silver
> 
> ...


yep, when you use your washer as a dishwasher it tends to get a little noisey


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

h22lude said:


> I have a Maytag top loader washing machine. It is about 3 years old. Whenever the bucket starts agitating, it makes a loud grinding noise for a few seconds then stops. The grinding noise goes with the agitation, meaning the noise starts stops starts stops for a few seconds then it goes away. It doesn't seem to do it when it spins. Just when it is agitating back and forth.
> 
> What could this be?
> 
> Edit: It is a Maytag Bravos X


does it sound like a ratcheting noise? There is a cam just above the drive pulley that will make a ratcheting noise as it agitates. About $35 part


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I have the same Maytag washer. I had an issue exactly as you describe. It turned out the be a nickel (5 cents) got jammed between the bottom of the tub and the agitator. Every time it would agitate, the nickel would spin and scrape with it. Look around the edges of the agitator with a flash light and see if you see any coins in there.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"Whenever the bucket starts agitating, it makes a loud grinding noise for a few seconds then stops." Looking down on the agitator does there seem to be two (2) parts to the agitator? The bottom part may have four (4) blades that are vertical, as in straight up and down, and the top part may look somewhat like a corkscrew. IF SO-then I would say that the "dogs" are going bad that drive the top agitator, sometimes referred to as the "clothes mover" because the top agitator is what make the clothes roll over in the wash/agitator cycle. These four (4) drive dogs are very easy to replace and cost somewhere around $5. I have replaced mine multiple times.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Thurman said:


> "Whenever the bucket starts agitating, it makes a loud grinding noise for a few seconds then stops." Looking down on the agitator does there seem to be two (2) parts to the agitator? The bottom part may have four (4) blades that are vertical, as in straight up and down, and the top part may look somewhat like a corkscrew. IF SO-then I would say that the "dogs" are going bad that drive the top agitator, sometimes referred to as the "clothes mover" because the top agitator is what make the clothes roll over in the wash/agitator cycle. These four (4) drive dogs are very easy to replace and cost somewhere around $5. I have replaced mine multiple times.


Maytag Bravo does not use that type of agitator


----------

